# Is Melb. tap water ok for a czech Pils?



## philistine (6/5/14)

Without getting toooooo in depth, I was just hoping to get some reports from fellow melbournians.

Do you reckon our tap water is good enough for a Czech style Pilsner? This'll be my first attempt at a pils so Im more concerned about getting the mash schedule right and the lagering stage done at proper temps etc. and Im not overly fussed about accurately getting parameters within ridiculously accurate PPM accuracy. accurate. accuracy.....

Anwyway - yeah - whaddyas reckon?


----------



## mxd (6/5/14)

yep it's nice and soft


----------



## Black n Tan (6/5/14)

Melbourne water is perfect for a Bo Pils. I add 10 grams of CaCl2 to 55L liquor to get me at about 50ppm Ca...I know you said you didn't want to be that accurate, but that is pretty simple. That said, Martin from Brun water said he i publishing an article with John Palmer that basically states you don't need to add CaCl2 (especially to a lager). In fact it may be detrimental to yeast health. The only advantage to adding Ca is to yeast flocculation, but given the lagering times with a Bo Pils, the yeast should floc out regardless. So it sounds like you could use the water straight form the tap (although you will want to remove the chlorine) and not add CaCl2.


----------



## philistine (6/5/14)

Awesome, thanks guys!

Black n Tan - Do you think adding the CaCl2 to bring the water up to spec can substitute for floc additives like whirlfloc or irish moss?
Ive not really done any research into them but I just dont like the idea of using them.... Although the recipe Im gonna use doesnt call for them....


----------



## Black n Tan (6/5/14)

Whirlfloc, irish moss and Brewbrite are kettle finings that are added to the boil to coagulate protein and/or tannins to stop chill haze and improve shelf life. I always used a kettle fining and I think this is important for a lagers. In terms of yeast I use gelatin in the fermenter or more recently I am trialling Polyclar VT. You can achieve the same results with longer lagering time. I suspect you will still get a nice bright beer if you lager long enough without using gelatine or Ca, but as I always use gelatine I have not down this myself.


----------



## manticle (6/5/14)

> Awesome, thanks guys!
> 
> Black n Tan - Do you think adding the CaCl2 to bring the water up to spec can substitute for floc additives like whirlfloc or irish moss?
> Ive not really done any research into them but I just dont like the idea of using them.... Although the recipe Im gonna use doesnt call for them....


Completely different things. Whirlfoc and irish moss are seaweed derived kettle finings so if it's an anti-artificial perspective that makes you want to avoid things, I wouldn't be concerned about those.

The chloride part of calcium chloride is like a flavour enhancer (pushes malt), the calcium pushes pH down (good idea if brewing entirely with pale malt although you may also need some acid) and has a variety of other effects. There is very little calcium in Melbourne water and a touch in malt so adding a bit won't harm the brew. I think it's only detrimental in large amounts (way above what you would be adding) but I'm hoping to research a little more into this recent info about not adding calcium to lagers. To the best of my knowledge, many major commercial lager breweries still add calcium to mash/liquor.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/5/14)

Disclaimer: I'm new to this but going through the same process at present doing a 100% bohemian pils malt. Check my thread in water sub forum. 
If you have a clean slate of water with a low mineral profile that's great, as implied above. Considering that, you're probably better targeting mash pH rather than mineral levels to get your pils how you want it. CaCl2 will aid in acidity and add calcium, but I think you're better using lactic acid or similar to keep the minerals down. Correct mash acidity will probably get you closer to where you want to be with your water.


----------

